
Crossrail: how Europe’s largest transport project stalled - jseliger
https://www.ft.com/content/0d020876-ffc4-11e8-aebf-99e208d3e521
======
jseliger
Useful in light of the U.S. experience:
[https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/01/why-its-so-
ex...](https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/01/why-its-so-expensive-to-
build-urban-rail-in-the-us/551408)

